# Maradona a Messico '86



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro su Diego Armando Maradona.

I 4 video qui sotto:


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Posso farvi una domanda? E rispondetemi seriamente... perché secondo voi Maradona è il migliore di sempre? Provo ad ipotizzare la risposta: perché in campo fa quello che vuole, giusto? Bene, adesso vi pongo un'altra domanda: Messi in campo non fa quello che vuole? Sì e allora perché uno è nettamente(?) più forte dell'altro? Non tiratemi fuori le partite cannate perché anche Maradona ne avrà cannate, parlo soltanto di valore assoluto.
> Seguendo questo ragionamento anche Zidane, Ronaldo o Cruijff erano capaci di fare quello che volevano e di fatto io li metto sullo stesso livello di Maradona, ma anche Ibrahimovic o C.Ronaldo e di fatto per me Ibrahimovic ci sta tranquillamente nella stessa frase di Maradona.
> Quando avrò prove inconfutabili della superiorità di Maradona sugli altri vi darò ragione ma fino ad oggi ho sempre sentito dire solo è soltanto "è un'altra cosa", sì, un'altra cosa ma che accidenti vuol dire?



Come ha spiegato bene Giordano la classe di Messi non si discute ma la capacità di prendere la squadra per mano e di portarla al successo non è assolutamente pari a quella di Maradona.

Non è una questione di fare quello che vuole col pallone (nelle piazze di Londra c'è tanta gente in grado di farlo), ma di elevare il gioco di una squadra (sia che sia il Barca sia che sia il Napoli sia che sia l'Argentina) ad un livello superiore rispetto a quello di tutte le altre, nascondendo le lacune dei compagni con le proprie qualità.

Le prove di Maradona sono negli occhi di chiunque l'abbia visto giocare, se vuoi farti un'idea dedica mezz'oretta ai video qui sopra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Come ha spiegato bene Giordano la classe di Messi non si discute ma la capacità di prendere la squadra per mano e di portarla al successo non è assolutamente pari a quella di Maradona.
> 
> Non è una questione di fare quello che vuole col pallone (nelle piazze di Londra c'è tanta gente in grado di farlo), ma di elevare il gioco di una squadra (sia che sia il Barca sia che sia il Napoli sia che sia l'Argentina) ad un livello superiore rispetto a quello di tutte le altre, nascondendo le lacune dei compagni con le proprie qualità.
> 
> Le prove di Maradona sono negli occhi di chiunque l'abbia visto giocare, se vuoi farti un'idea dedica mezz'oretta ai video qui sopra.


Nelle piazze di Londra o di qualsiasi altro posto del mondo ci sono i giocolieri, loro col pallone fanno i pagliacci, mi sembrava davvero scontato che con "fare ciò che si vuole col pallone" intendessi e intendeste gli alti livelli del calcio, fino alla Champions League, cosa che hanno fatto Messi, Cruijff, Zidane e tutti i grandi della storia. Dunque a questo punto non ho ancora ricevuto risposta seria.
Maradona elevava il livello della propria squadra e sono perfettamente d'accordo, io sostengo che il Napoli non fosse scarso ma non posso neanche sostenere che fosse una corazzata. Bene e Messi a ciò non può rispondere o sbaglio? Non può rispondere perché lui si è ritrovato intorno una delle squadre più forti di sempre, è questo il ragionamento? Se Maradona ha dalla sua quelle caratteristiche, Messi ha dalla sua dei numeri stratosferici e un palmarès ottenuto da assoluto protagonista, però in questo caso a Maradona si perdona perché non aveva la squadra forte, invece Messi non potrà mai mettersi nella stessa frase di Maradona perché ha Iniesta e Xavi vicino.


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nelle piazze di Londra o di qualsiasi altro posto del mondo ci sono i giocolieri, loro col pallone fanno i pagliacci, mi sembrava davvero scontato che con "fare ciò che si vuole col pallone" intendessi e intendeste gli alti livelli del calcio, fino alla Champions League, cosa che hanno fatto Messi, Cruijff, Zidane e tutti i grandi della storia. Dunque a questo punto non ho ancora ricevuto risposta seria.
> Maradona elevava il livello della propria squadra e sono perfettamente d'accordo, io sostengo che il Napoli non fosse scarso ma non posso neanche sostenere che fosse una corazzata. Bene e Messi a ciò non può rispondere o sbaglio? Non può rispondere perché lui si è ritrovato intorno una delle squadre più forti di sempre, è questo il ragionamento? Se Maradona ha dalla sua quelle caratteristiche, Messi ha dalla sua dei numeri stratosferici e un palmarès ottenuto da assoluto protagonista, però in questo caso a Maradona si perdona perché non aveva la squadra forte.



Ammetto che il discorso dei giocolieri era una piccola provocazione  

Però Maradona a differenza di tutti quelli citati non ha giocato in squadre totali e in corazzate storiche... 

Perché ci ricordiamo il Grande Torino, il Wunderteam austriaco, la Squadra d'oro ungherese, il Brasile '58/'70, il Milan di Rocco, la Grande Inter di Herrera, l'Arancia Meccanica olandese, il Milan '88-'94, la generazione d'oro francese, il Brasile di Scolari, il Barca di Guardiola, ecc. ecc. e poi parliamo dell'Argentina di Maradona?

Messi può rispondere quando vuole perché, oltre a giocare in una delle squadri più forti di sempre, gioca, esattamente come Maradona, nella Selección e lì il confronto, per ora, è impietoso. Nella Selección i numeri di Messi sono:
Mondiali: 8 presenze, 1 gol, miglior risultato quarti;
Copa America: 10 presenze, 2 gol, miglior risultato finale persa 3 a 0 contro il Brasile.

Dove sono i numeri stratosferici? Dov'è il Palmares? Dov'è l'assoluto protagonista? Maradona? Vedi sopra.

Anche togliendo numeri e palmares, personalmente, posso dire di aver visto giocare entrambi con i miei occhi e per quanto Messi abbia movenze assolutamente fuori dal comune Maradona era letteralmente un marziano. 

L'ho visto giocare contro i migliori difensori degli ultimi 30 anni e gli faceva impazzire ad ogni tocco palla come farebbe un adulto con un bambino di 3 anni.

In Messi ho visto una luce maradoniana nei primi anni di attività, quando aveva "un'elettricità" unica, negli anni ha probabilmente migliorato la tecnica, soprattutto sotto porta, ma ha perso qualcosina in esplosività e superiorità assoluta. 

Mi auguro di vedergli fare quello che ha fatto Maradona (magari non contro l'Italia) perché sarebbe uno spettacolo per gli occhi di tutti, tifosi e non...


----------



## tequilad (11 Aprile 2014)

Maradona era il dio del calcio


----------



## smallball (11 Aprile 2014)

come vincere un mondiale da solo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ammetto che il discorso dei giocolieri era una piccola provocazione
> 
> Però Maradona a differenza di tutti quelli citati non ha giocato in squadre totali e in corazzate storiche...
> 
> ...


Quindi gli altri sono tutti penalizzati per aver giocato in squadre forti a differenza di Maradona? Mi sembra un tantino fazioso anche perché non ci vuole molto a sganciarli dal loro contesto e provare a valutarli per valore assoluto. 
I numeri stratosferici sono nei 351 goal in 418 partite, il palmarès sta nelle 4 Champions League vinte da *protagonista* segnando complessivamente una quarantina di goal soltanto in quelle vinte, 4 palloni d'oro o meglio, anni e anni passati da primo in assoluto. 
In nazionale hai ragione tu e ha ragione Maradona su Messi perché ha vinto il mondiale, però Messi non può avere ragione su Maradona a livello di club perché Diego "aveva la squadra scarsa"? Allora ti ribalto il discorso e se è per questo Messi c'ha la nazionale scarsa.
Sperate con tutto il cuore che Messi non vinca mai una mondiale da protagonista perché a quel punto vorrò sentire quali scuse addurrete.


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Un po' di numeri... Nelle 7 partite di Messico '86 Maradona ha fatto la metà dei tiri della squadra argentina, ha fatto 90 dribbling (numero 3 volte superiore a quello di qualsiasi altro giocatore nella competizione), ha subito 53 falli (e guardatevi che falli) guadagnando il doppio dei calci di punizione rispetto ad ogni altro giocatore. Ha segnato e fatto assist in 10 dei 14 gol della squadra argentina incluso l'assist per il gol vincente della finale.

Il controllo palla al 3.00 del primo video...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2014)

Paolo Maldini l'unico che abbia incontrato tutti i più grandi degli ultimi 25 anni dixit:


"Quando hai giocato contro Maradona, tutti gli altri ti sembrano terrestri. Lui era di un altro pianeta" . 


beh se lo dice lui penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere...


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi gli altri sono tutti penalizzati per aver giocato in squadre forti a differenza di Maradona? Mi sembra un tantino fazioso anche perché non ci vuole molto a sganciarli dal loro contesto e provare a valutarli per valore assoluto.
> I numeri stratosferici sono nei 351 goal in 418 partite, il palmarès sta nelle 4 Champions League vinte da *protagonista* segnando complessivamente una quarantina di goal soltanto in quelle vinte, 4 palloni d'oro o meglio, anni e anni passati da primo in assoluto.
> In nazionale hai ragione tu e ha ragione Maradona su Messi perché ha vinto il mondiale, però Messi non può avere ragione su Maradona a livello di club perché Diego "aveva la squadra scarsa"? Allora ti ribalto il discorso e se è per questo Messi c'ha la nazionale scarsa.
> Sperate con tutto il cuore che Messi non vinca mai una mondiale da protagonista perché a quel punto vorrò sentire quali scuse addurrete.



Secondo me sei tu quello troppo innamorato di Messi... Ma hai mai visto giocare Maradona o stai parlando per partito preso? 

Hai visto i compagni con cui giocava nell'Argentina prima di dire che fosse una nazionale meno scarsa di quella di Messi?

Non capisco perché dovrei sperare che non vinca un mondiale da protagonista quando sono il primo ad auguraglielo, leggi sopra.

Comunque se vogliamo parlare dei numeri di Messi (2 Champions a casa mia perchè 1 l'ha vista dalla tribuna) facciamolo in un altro topic. 

Qui si parla del mondiale '86 di:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque a questo punto non ho ancora ricevuto risposta seria.



Io ti ho risposto seriamente nell'altro topic...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sperate con tutto il cuore che Messi non vinca mai una mondiale da protagonista perché a quel punto vorrò sentire quali scuse addurrete.



Per quale motivo? Io ho sempre detto che se farà vincere l'Argentina i Mondiali mi inchinerò e basta...questo per essere il Numero 1 in assoluto...invece PER RIMANERE insieme a Maradona, Pelè, Zidane ecc.ecc. DEVE fare lo stesso un gran Mondiale.
Se rifà la figura pietosa del 2010 scenderà sotto di un gradino

Messi può vincere quello che Di Stefano non ha vinto (visto che non ha mai partecipato ad un Mondiale anche se ha vinto 5 Champions League), probabilmente oggi il numero 1 sarebbe stato per definizione Di Stefano


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Come ha spiegato bene Giordano la classe di Messi non si discute ma la capacità di prendere la squadra per mano e di portarla al successo non è assolutamente pari a quella di Maradona.
> 
> *Non è una questione di fare quello che vuole col pallone (nelle piazze di Londra c'è tanta gente in grado di farlo), ma di elevare il gioco di una squadra (sia che sia il Barca sia che sia il Napoli sia che sia l'Argentina) ad un livello superiore rispetto a quello di tutte le altre, nascondendo le lacune dei compagni con le proprie qualità.*
> 
> Le prove di Maradona sono negli occhi di chiunque l'abbia visto giocare, se vuoi farti un'idea dedica mezz'oretta ai video qui sopra.


Imho questa è una caratteristica che aveva anche Ronaldo, peccato non averlo visto integro nel pieno della maturità calcistica.

Comunque sarebbe curioso vedere Messi in un altro contesto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me sei tu quello troppo innamorato di Messi... Ma hai mai visto giocare Maradona o stai parlando per partito preso?
> 
> Hai visto i compagni con cui giocava nell'Argentina prima di dire che fosse una nazionale meno scarsa di quella di Messi?
> 
> ...


Scusami, sulle Champions hai ragione, sono due, ho preso un abbaglio enorme. Detto questo non sono innamorato di nessuno tant'è che preferisco Ronaldo a Messi, per dire, il problema è che per voi Maradona resta e resterà per sempre il numero uno, mentre io non dico assolutamente che Messi sia superiore, forse questo ancora non è chiaro ma dico che siano allo stesso livello, tutto qua. Eh, per quanto riguarda i partiti presi è una bella domanda perché qua se c'è un partito preso sembra essere quello di Maradona inarrivabile dio del calcio. Per curiosità, quanti anni hai?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Per quale motivo? Io ho sempre detto che se farà vincere l'Argentina i Mondiali mi inchinerò e basta...questo per essere il Numero 1 in assoluto...invece PER RIMANERE insieme a Maradona, Pelè, Zidane ecc.ecc. DEVE fare lo stesso un gran Mondiale.
> Se rifà la figura pietosa del 2010 scenderà sotto di un gradino*
> 
> Messi può vincere quello che Di Stefano non ha vinto (visto che non ha mai partecipato ad un Mondiale anche se ha vinto 5 Champions League), probabilmente oggi il numero 1 sarebbe stato per definizione Di Stefano


Vabbè, tutta da ridere questa "matematica" calcistica.


----------



## O Animal (11 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scusami, sulle Champions hai ragione, sono due, ho preso un abbaglio enorme. Detto questo non sono innamorato di nessuno tant'è che preferisco Ronaldo a Messi, per dire, il problema è che per voi Maradona resta e resterà per sempre il numero uno, mentre io non dico assolutamente che Messi sia superiore, forse questo ancora non è chiaro ma dico che siano allo stesso livello, tutto qua. Eh, per quanto riguarda i partiti presi è una bella domanda perché qua se c'è un partito preso sembra essere quello di Maradona inarrivabile dio del calcio. Per curiosità, quanti anni hai?



Pensa che io preferisco forse Pelé a Maradona... Ma se mi metto a parlare di Pelé leggerò pagine e pagine di compagni inarrivabili, assenza dalle competizioni europee (pur avendo sconfitto squadre europee leggendarie in intercontinentale) e mille altre "scuse"...

Sono un "vecchio" over 30 che ha avuto la fortuna di veder giocare Platini, Maradona, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Messi, C.Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic e tanti altri quasi tutti all'apice della loro carriera.

La mia opinione personalissima è che alle gesta di Maradona, in un campo da calcio, non si sia "avvicinato" nessuno degli altri... 

Chiaramente rispetto le opinioni altrui ma "pretendo" che abbiano visto almeno 90 minuti di una partita di Maradona... Non per la mia inutile "causa" ma per il loro piacere...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, tutta da ridere questa "matematica" calcistica.



scritto male, ma si capisce e non vedo cosa c'è da ridere...


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Aprile 2014)

Oltre ai numeri, ai trofei, Alle statistiche, e' una questione di quello che ti rimane dopo aver visto le giocate.
Ci Sara' un motivo per cui tutti coloro che hanno avuto la fortuna di vedere maradona giocare dal vivo sono irremovibili sul fatto che nessuno sia come lui. Sono stato tante volte al San Paolo a venderlo giocare. Da tifoso del Milan, con una voglia matta di vederlo perdere, non posso che ammettere che nessuno mi ha impressionato come lui.
Quello che ci e' andato piu' vicino e' stato zidane, un calciatore molto simile a lui come ruolo e caratteristiche.
Messi e' un giocatore diverso. Grandissima classe, sicuramente miglior finalizzatore di maradona e zidane, ma non il cuore pulsante di una squadra. Un valore aggiunto incommensurabile, quello si, ma non l'anima del team.
E poi se anche Paolo Maldini, uno che qualche discreto giocatore l'ha affrontato, e' della stessa opinione, qualcosa vorra anche dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensa che io preferisco forse Pelé a Maradona... Ma se mi metto a parlare di Pelé leggerò pagine e pagine di compagni inarrivabili, assenza dalle competizioni europee (pur avendo sconfitto squadre europee leggendarie in intercontinentale) e mille altre "scuse"...
> 
> Sono un "vecchio" over 30 che ha avuto la fortuna di veder giocare Platini, Maradona, Van Basten, Ronaldo, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Messi, C.Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic e tanti altri quasi tutti all'apice della loro carriera.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace fare la figura del saccente che sminuisce le opinioni altrui ma credo che ci sia soltanto tanta nostalgia in chi certi giocatori li ha visti giocare, come c'è necessariamente nostalgia nei milanisti cresciuti con Shevchenko o Weah, nostalgia che ti porta a non accettare che i giocatori futuri possano essere non superiori ma almeno allo stesso livello di quelli passati perché ribadisco, io non dico assolutamente che Messi o i fuoriclasse attuali siano superiori a quelli delle epoche passate, dico soltanto che è giusto evitare le classifiche perché ognuno alla sua maniera, secondo il suo team, secondo la sua epoca, secondo il calcio dell'epoca ha fatto storia. Pelè ad esempio, su Pelè ci sono mille motivi che di solito si utilizzano per dire che fosse sotto a Maradona, io credo sia più corretto dire che fosse il più grande calciatore della sua epoca, ciò però non autorizza a dire che dopo di lui nessuno l'abbia mai raggiunto, questo è davvero miope, si scade sempre nella retorica del "prima era meglio".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scritto male, ma si capisce e non vedo cosa c'è da ridere...


Sì, è una "matematica" comica dire che se vince il mondiale diventa il numero uno in assoluto, se fa soltanto un gran mondiale resta al livello di Maradona e se non fa un gran mondiale scende di un gradino ma dove siamo? Ad Ultimate Team? Non scherziamo. Messi resta e resterà uno dei più grandi calciatori di sempre, stop perché quello che doveva dimostrare l'ha dimostrato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Oltre ai numeri, ai trofei, Alle statistiche, *e' una questione di quello che ti rimane dopo aver visto le giocate*.
> Ci Sara' un motivo per cui tutti coloro che hanno avuto la fortuna di vedere maradona giocare dal vivo sono irremovibili sul fatto che nessuno sia come lui. Sono stato tante volte al San Paolo a venderlo giocare. Da tifoso del Milan, con una voglia matta di vederlo perdere, non posso che ammettere che nessuno mi ha impressionato come lui.
> Quello che ci e' andato piu' vicino e' stato zidane, un calciatore molto simile a lui come ruolo e caratteristiche.
> Messi e' un giocatore diverso. Grandissima classe, sicuramente miglior finalizzatore di maradona e zidane, ma non il cuore pulsante di una squadra. Un valore aggiunto incommensurabile, quello si, ma non l'anima del team.
> E poi se anche Paolo Maldini, uno che qualche discreto giocatore l'ha affrontato, e' della stessa opinione, qualcosa vorra anche dire


Quando eravate giovani avevate Maradona e vederlo giocare lasciava necessariamente quel qualcosa di emozionante, da vecchi Messi non può lasciare la stessa emozione perché siete adulti, vaccinati e meno spensierati. Nessun giocatore mai mi darà più le emozioni di Shevchenko perché con Sheva ci son cresciuto, ciò non vuol dire che attaccanti più forti non possano vestire la maglia del Milan. 
Ad un certo punto non si parla più di oggettività calcistica ma di soggettività affettiva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, è una "matematica" comica dire che se vince il mondiale diventa il numero uno in assoluto, se fa soltanto un gran mondiale resta al livello di Maradona e se non fa un gran mondiale scende di un gradino ma dove siamo? Ad Ultimate Team? Non scherziamo. Messi resta e resterà uno dei più grandi calciatori di sempre, stop perché quello che doveva dimostrare l'ha dimostrato.



metti caso che farà schifo pure sto Mondiale, ti pare giusto paragonare un Diego che ha vinto 2 Campionati in Italia con il Napoli e 1 Mondiale con uno che si ha vinto 2 Champions da protagonista, ma che ha fallito in 2 Mondiali?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Aprile 2014)

La teoria di Splendidi è in parte condivisibile, io tifoso sono legato a livello affettivo a un determinato periodo storico o a un giocatore in particolare ergo non riesco ad accettare l'idea che nel presente o nel futuro possa presentarsi qualcosa/o qualcuno di superiore. Questa mancanza di "lucidità" però può valere per alcuni ma dubito per tutti, mi sembra un po' esagerato confutare l'opinione secondo cui Maradona era più forte di Messi sostenendo che quelli che lo pensano lo fanno perchè mossi dai ricordi e dai sentimentalismi. Dipende da caso a caso, non può essere una regola; io ad esempio sono legatissimo agli anni 90 e allo stesso tempo ritengo anche che la Serie A di quegli anni fosse nettamente superiore a quella attuale, ma ciò non lo dico certo per motivi affettivi ma per motivi tecnici, e se uno mi venisse e a dire il contrario (ovvero che la Serie A attuale non è per niente inferiore ma io non riesco a capirlo perchè troppo innamorato degli anni 90 ) personalmente mi metterei a ridere. Questo per dire che non è necessariamente vero che certe fette di passato sono migliori del presente solo perchè noi vogliamo renderle tali, in certi casi può benissimo essere che un passato (a cui noi siamo affezionati) fosse realmente meglio del presente. Stabilire poi se quest'ultimo sia anche il caso della sfida Maradona vs Messi ora non lo so, è indubbiamente un confronto molto meno lampante ed "iperbolico" di quello sui campionati di Serie A. Diciamo che ognuno è liberissimo di farsi la propria idea, io ahimè non ho mai visto giocare dal vivo l'evasore asd ma ho visto tantissime vecchie partite e tenendo conto del livello delle difese avversarie e di quanto fatto fino *ad oggi *da Messi con la Selección tendo personalmente a ritenere Maradona il migliore.

PS alla fine più che una risposta calcistica mi è venuto fuori una sorta di saggio freudiano




, spero di non far venire l'emicrania a nessuno


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando eravate giovani avevate Maradona e vederlo giocare lasciava necessariamente quel qualcosa di emozionante, da vecchi Messi non può lasciare la stessa emozione perché siete adulti, vaccinati e meno spensierati. Nessun giocatore mai mi darà più le emozioni di Shevchenko perché con Sheva ci son cresciuto, ciò non vuol dire che attaccanti più forti non possano vestire la maglia del Milan.
> Ad un certo punto non si parla più di oggettività calcistica ma di soggettività affettiva.





Premetto che leggo spesso i tuoi post e mi dai l'impressione di una pesona assennata e di giudizio.
Rispetto la tua tua opinione e non voglio assolutamente offenderti, ma in questa circostanza mi dai l'impressione di voler portare aventi una battaglia di principio.
Di nuovo senza offesa, ma la spiegazione delle preferenze su maradona basate su pseudo postulati psicologici sulla nostalgia del passato li trovo un po fiacchi e faclmente ribaltabili. Potrei dire che la tua persistenza sia basata sul fatto che messi incarna la tua era calcistica e per questo ti ha generato piu' emozioni di un calciatore che probabilmente non hai mai visto giocare se non in vecchi filmati.
Ma non e' questo il punto. Queste discussioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Dovrebbe fare pensare che la maggior parte delle persone che li ha visti giocare entrambi preferisce maradona. Saranno tutti dei vecchi nostalgici?
Sono nei miei trenta ma ancora mi emoziono per le belle gocate. E non e' vero che il vecchio e' sempre meglio.
A mio avviso un giocatore come iniesta, quando all'apice della sua carrera, e' difficilmente arrivabile da centrocampisti del passato.
Certamente messi, come anche ronaldo sono tra i migliori di sempre, e dal punto di vista realizzativo non hanno eguali, le cifre parlano chiaro. Ma dal punto di vista di giocatori di impatto (non considero chi non ho mai visto giocare come cruijff e pele) Maradona, e un po piu' in basso zidane, sono per me superiori a messi. e non per nostalglia del passato, ma perche' vedendoli giocare tutti mi hanno dato le basi per farmi una mia opinione oggettva.

Se poi la discussione includesse le migliori squadre di sempre o il miglior difensore di tutti i tempi, allora certamene nostalgia e affetto mi condizionerebbero a parteggiare per il milan di sacchi e paolo maldini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Premetto che leggo spesso i tuoi post e mi dai l'impressione di una pesona assennata e di giudizio.
> Rispetto la tua tua opinione e non voglio assolutamente offenderti, ma in questa circostanza mi dai l'impressione di voler portare aventi una battaglia di principio.
> Di nuovo senza offesa, ma la spiegazione delle preferenze su maradona basate su pseudo postulati psicologici sulla nostalgia del passato li trovo un po fiacchi e faclmente ribaltabili. Potrei dire che la tua persistenza sia basata sul fatto che messi incarna la tua era calcistica e per questo ti ha generato piu' emozioni di un calciatore che probabilmente non hai mai visto giocare se non in vecchi filmati.
> Ma non e' questo il punto. Queste discussioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> ...


Non ritengo di sottostare a questi "meccanismi psicologici" per il semplice fatto che io *non* ritengo Messi superiore a Maradona, sia chiaro, ma li ritengo di pari livello e impossibili da classificare. Ciò detto dici che per "impatto" Maradona gli è superiore, io ti dico che mi sembra un concetto un po' vago però rispetto la tua motivazione. La cosa che mi manda in bestia sono i santoni che pongono il veto su qualsiasi discussione, dogmatizzano Maradona e se la ridono se qualche giocatore viene paragonato ad El Diego, tutto qui, oltre a portare avanti la retorica del passato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La teoria di Splendidi è in parte condivisibile, io tifoso sono legato a livello affettivo a un determinato periodo storico o a un giocatore in particolare ergo non riesco ad accettare l'idea che nel presente o nel futuro possa presentarsi qualcosa/o qualcuno di superiore. Questa mancanza di "lucidità" però può valere per alcuni ma dubito per tutti, mi sembra un po' esagerato confutare l'opinione secondo cui Maradona era più forte di Messi sostenendo che quelli che lo pensano lo fanno perchè mossi dai ricordi e dai sentimentalismi. Dipende da caso a caso, non può essere una regola; io ad esempio sono legatissimo agli anni 90 e allo stesso tempo ritengo anche che la Serie A di quegli anni fosse nettamente superiore a quella attuale, ma ciò non lo dico certo per motivi affettivi ma per motivi tecnici, e se uno mi venisse e a dire il contrario (ovvero che la Serie A attuale non è per niente inferiore ma io non riesco a capirlo perchè troppo innamorato degli anni 90 ) personalmente mi metterei a ridere. Questo per dire che non è necessariamente vero che certe fette di passato sono migliori del presente solo perchè noi vogliamo renderle tali, in certi casi può benissimo essere che un passato (a cui noi siamo affezionati) fosse realmente meglio del presente. Stabilire poi se quest'ultimo sia anche il caso della sfida Maradona vs Messi ora non lo so, è indubbiamente un confronto molto meno lampante ed "iperbolico" di quello sui campionati di Serie A. Diciamo che ognuno è liberissimo di farsi la propria idea, io ahimè non ho mai visto giocare dal vivo l'evasore asd ma ho visto tantissime vecchie partite e tenendo conto del livello delle difese avversarie e di quanto fatto fino *ad oggi *da Messi con la Selección tendo personalmente a ritenere Maradona il migliore.
> 
> PS alla fine più che una risposta calcistica mi è venuto fuori una sorta di saggio freudiano
> 
> ...


Diciamo che il "prima era meglio" deve valere quando è oggettivamente così ed oggettivamente la serie A degli anni '90 è stata superiore alla serie A degli anni duemila o almeno della seconda metà degli anni duemila... di oggettivo su Messi e Maradona invece non vedo nulla, ecco perché aborro giudizi definitivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> metti caso che farà schifo pure sto Mondiale, ti pare giusto paragonare un Diego che ha vinto 2 Campionati in Italia con il Napoli e 1 Mondiale con uno che si ha vinto 2 Champions da protagonista, ma che ha fallito in 2 Mondiali?


No, perché al mondiale l'Argentina si presenterà con Romero/Andujar tra i pali e gente come Ferndanez, Campagnaro o Ansaldi in difesa, i vecchi Cambiasso e Rodriguez a centrocampo, più bluff vari, bolsi e gente anonima. L'Argentina è imho la peggior nazionale di tutte tra le grandi.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> da vecchi Messi non può lasciare la stessa emozione perché siete adulti, vaccinati e meno spensierati.



Qua conta la vecchiaia mentale e non vedo perché mentalmente dovresti essere più giovane tu di qualche altro.
Altrimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire che tu la pensi così solo perché sei giovane.
Potremmo anche dividere il forum tra giovani e anziani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, perché al mondiale l'Argentina si presenterà con Romero/Andujar tra i pali e gente come Ferndanez, Campagnaro o Ansaldi in difesa, i vecchi Cambiasso e Rodriguez a centrocampo, più bluff vari, bolsi e gente anonima. L'Argentina è imho la peggior nazionale di tutte tra le grandi.



appunto la risposta è no
cmq il reparto offensivo è il migliore al Mondo...a centrocampo possono mettere benissimo Di Maria e Mascherano con avanti Messi, Aguero, Tevez, Higuain e Lavezzi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Aprile 2014)

La sua slealtà lo squalifica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> appunto la risposta è no
> cmq il reparto offensivo è il migliore al Mondo...a centrocampo possono mettere benissimo Di Maria e Mascherano con avanti Messi, Aguero, Tevez, Higuain e Lavezzi


Sì, cinque attaccanti e due centrocampisti, di cui uno Di Maria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Qua conta la vecchiaia mentale e non vedo perché mentalmente dovresti essere più giovane tu di qualche altro.
> Altrimenti qualcuno potrebbe dire che tu la pensi così solo perché sei giovane.
> Potremmo anche dividere il forum tra giovani e anziani


>Non parlavo di gioventù o vecchiaia mentale ma del fatto che certi goal, certe giocate e certe emozioni hanno un sapore diverso se vissute in gioventù o rievocate dal passato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, cinque attaccanti e due centrocampisti, di cui uno Di Maria.



Di Maria centrocampista al Real funziona...cmq tornando sopra Cruijff, Maradona, Pelè, Ronaldo, Zidane è tutta gente che ha fatto benissimo pure in Nazionale e quindi se fa schifo va sotto di loro...pochi cavoli, ma se fa bene...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Di Maria centrocampista al Real funziona...cmq tornando sopra Cruijff, Maradona, Pelè, Ronaldo, Zidane è tutta gente che ha fatto benissimo pure in Nazionale e quindi se fa schifo va sotto di loro...pochi cavoli, ma se fa bene...


Di Maria funziona mezz'ala in un centrocampo a tre con Modric e Alonso, dubito fortemente funzionerebbe mediano(!) con Mascherano dietro a 5 attaccanti, manco trequartisti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Maria funziona mezz'ala in un centrocampo a tre con Modric e Alonso, dubito fortemente funzionerebbe mediano(!) con Mascherano dietro a 5 attaccanti, manco trequartisti...



sai benissimo che non dicevo di mettere Di Maria mediano e di giocare con 5 attaccanti...dai mo ti metti a fare pure lo gnorri Splè?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sai benissimo che non dicevo di mettere Di Maria mediano e di giocare con 5 attaccanti...dai mo ti metti a fare pure lo gnorri Splè?


? Se tu mi parli di Di Maria centrocampista con Mascherano e mi fai quei 5 nomi avanti... l'Argentina ha soltanto l'attacco ma dietro sono zero perché pur ammettendo Di Maria mezz'ala non hanno due uomini vicino alla Alonso-Modric.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ? Se tu mi parli di Di Maria centrocampista con Mascherano e mi fai quei 5 nomi avanti... l'Argentina ha soltanto l'attacco ma dietro sono zero perché pur ammettendo Di Maria mezz'ala non hanno due uomini vicino alla Alonso-Modric.



dai intendevo Di Maria ala, Mascherano al centro e affianco a lui ci può anche essere Cambiasso con una gamba sola...tanto quando avanti puoi mettere 3-4 attaccanti tra Messi, Aguero, Higuain, Tevez, Lavezzi (e se vuoi anche Lamela e il tuo amico Trecciolina) puoi giocare anche con un scarsone vicino a Di Maria e Mascherano

certo sono più scarsi di Brasile, Spagna, Germania e Italia, ma sono superiori a Inghilterra, Francia, Portogallo, Belgio, Colombia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai intendevo Di Maria ala, Mascherano al centro e affianco a lui ci può anche essere Cambiasso con una gamba sola...tanto quando avanti puoi mettere 3-4 attaccanti tra Messi, Aguero, Higuain, Tevez, Lavezzi (e se vuoi anche Lamela e il tuo amico Trecciolina) puoi giocare anche con un scarsone vicino a Di Maria e Mascherano
> 
> certo sono più scarsi di Brasile, Spagna, Germania e Italia, ma sono superiori a Inghilterra, Francia, Portogallo, Belgio, Colombia


Cavolate, Cambiasso si deve soltanto buttare, titolare ad un mondiale non scherziamo e Mascherano è un altro medianaccio, tipologie di giocatori impresentabili ad alti livelli. Soltanto l'attacco si salva e per questo sono dietro sia ad Inghilterra che a Portogallo che a *Belgio* o *Francia*, proprio queste due squadre molto equilibrate e con ottime individualità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolate, Cambiasso si deve soltanto buttare, titolare ad un mondiale non scherziamo e Mascherano è un altro medianaccio, tipologie di giocatori impresentabili ad alti livelli. Soltanto l'attacco si salva e per questo sono dietro sia ad Inghilterra che a Portogallo che a *Belgio* o *Francia*, proprio queste due squadre molto equilibrate e con ottime individualità.



Cambiasso non mi è mai piaciuto  era per dire che va bene qualsiasi giocatore vicino a Mascherano e Di Maria
Mascherano pure non mi piace (e mi è antipatico), ma a recuperare palla è ottimo per l'Argentina

anche se portieri e difensori sono ridicolissimi hanno un reparto offensivo pauroso...cioè il Mister può sbizzarrirsi quanto gli pare da centrocampo in su...cioè io farei così:
difesa a 4
centrocampo con Di Maria a destra, Mascherano al centro e a sinistra proverei Lavezzi! Avanti Messi e 2 tra Aguero, Higuain, Tevez


----------



## O Animal (13 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolate, Cambiasso si deve soltanto buttare, titolare ad un mondiale non scherziamo e Mascherano è un altro medianaccio, tipologie di giocatori impresentabili ad alti livelli. Soltanto l'attacco si salva e per questo sono dietro sia ad Inghilterra che a Portogallo che a *Belgio* o *Francia*, proprio queste due squadre molto equilibrate e con ottime individualità.



Vedo che stai iniziando a tirare su le barricate difensive per Messi in caso di mancata vittoria dell'Argentina... 

Proviamo a fare un'analisi dei compagni di Maradona dell'86 e vediamo se erano poi così tanto meglio... 

Vedremo cosa combinano le due macchine del gol (Messi e C.Ronaldo) con le loro "pessime" nazionali... 

Maradona un Argentina misera l'ha fatta trionfare ed Eusebio un Portogallo assai più misero l'ha fatto arrivare terzo a suon di gol e di gol.. E se gli inglesi non avessero fatto i furbetti in semifinale chissà...

Ma questi sono dati nostalgici giusto?


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2014)

al paese mio i tornei che durano un mese si vincono con le grandi difese, non coi grandi attacchi.


----------



## O Animal (13 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> al paese mio i tornei che durano un mese si vincono con le grandi difese, non coi grandi attacchi.



Vero se sei l'Italia... Ma nel resto del mondo ni... Le ultime due finaliste non avevano né Cannavaro né Thiago Silva... Gli "8" dietro erano Ramos, Pique, Puyol, Capdevila e Van der Wiel, Heitinga, Mathjiensen, Van Bronckhorst...


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

io non parlavo tanto di reparto in sè per sè quanto di solidità di squadra nel suo insieme, che mi citi i nomi della spagna lo trovo relativo quando lo testimoniano i numeri (che tanto ti piacciono ) che ha vinto il mondiale e i due europei con una difesa straordinaria, se si pensa che in 19 partite ha preso la miseria di 6 gol.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Eh ma allora si parla di fase difensiva e quella la si può fare anche con difensori mediocri... Anche lo Zaire ha saputo perdere "solo" 3 a 0 dal Brasile nel '74 per salvarsi la vita...

E non scordiamoci che questo mondiale sarà in America Latina perciò le sudamericane saranno tremendamente avvantaggiate, per clima, per tifo e per abitudine di giocare a in quelle latitudini...


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

quelli dell'argentina non sono nemmeno mediocri, sono proprio scarsi che è diverso, e avere Gago e Banega in mezzo al campo non aiuta (eufemismo). Se davvero giocheranno con Di Maria e le tre punte preparo i pop corn, beccano la Svizzera agli ottavi e vanno a casa.

P.S. Saranno certamente altre le sudamericane ad essere avvantaggiate da clima, tifo e latitudini, di sicuro non l'Argentina.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Visto che nessuno ne parla la riporto:

"Formazione Argentina titolare finale mondiale '86"

Portiere: Nery Pumpido (River Plate)
Difensori: José Luis Brown (Brest), José Luis Cuciuffo (Velez) Oscar Ruggeri (River Plate) Sergio Batista (Argentinos Juniors) 
Centrocampisti: Ricardo Giusti (Independente) Jorge Burruchaga (Nantes) Héctor Enrique (River Plate) Julio Olarticoechea (Boca Junior) 
Attaccanti: Diego Armando Maradona (Napoli) Jorge Valdano (Real Saragozza) 

Allenatore: Carlos Bilardo (ex Estudiantes)

Tutti giocatori di Real Madrid e Barcellona noto...


----------



## Dave (14 Aprile 2014)

Nessuno dei giocatori di adesso compreso Messi avrebbe fatto vincere al Napoli due scudetti di cui uno contro il Milan di Sacchi, e un mondiale all'argentina. Nessuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> al paese mio i tornei che durano un mese si vincono con le grandi difese, non coi grandi attacchi.



come dice Animal se sei l'Italia si

Cmq Di Maria (e magari Lavezzi ala) più 3 tra Messi, Aguero, Higuain, Tevez pensi che non possono fare niente contro questi difensori mediocri? 
Pochi cavoli l'argentina deve vincere il girone...e poi secondo te esce contro la Svizzera?? Vabbè che c'è Hitzfeld, ma contano i giocatori o
ai quarti incontra una tra Portogallo/Russia/Belgio e quindi può arrivare alle benissimo alle Semifinali
Alle semifinali potrebbe incontrare la Spagna è già è più difficile, ma si possono battere visto che i Spagnoli non possono vincere all'infinito e poi in Finale le possibilità sono 50 e 50

L'Argentina può vincere i Mondiali non dite cavolate e lo dicono ovunque...anzi la considerano addirittura più forte dell'Italia Finalista all'Europeo e terzo in Confederations Cup


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

visto che a quanto pare parlo arabo faccio parlare i numeri

Ultime 5 edizioni dei mondiali:

*Brasile campione del mondo 94*= 3 gol subiti in tutto il torneo, di cui 2 nel solo quarto con l'Olanda;

*Francia campione del mondo 98*= 2 gol subiti in tutto il torneo;

*Brasile campione del mondo 2002*= 4 gol subiti in tutto il torneo, 3 di questi nel girone, di cui 2 con il Costa Rica, partita più simile ad una esibizione;

*Italia campione del mondo 2006*= 1 gol subito in tutto il torneo;

*Spagna campione del mondo 2010*= 2 gol subiti in tutto il torneo.

Passiamo alle ultime 5 edizioni degli europei:

*Germania campione d'europa 96*= 3 gol subiti in tutto il torneo;

*Francia campione d'europa 2000*= 6 gol subiti in tutto il torneo;

*Grecia campione d'europa 2004*= 4 gol subiti in tutto il torneo (tutti nel girone);

*Spagna campione d'europa 2008*= 3 gol subiti in tutto il torneo;

*Spagna campione d'europa 2012*= 1 gol subito in tutto il torneo.

Media gol subiti dalla squadra vincitrice del torneo 2,9, media alzata dalla Francia del 2000 che è l'unica che non segue la tendenza. Avessi valutato solo i gol presi nelle partite ad eliminazione diretta che son quelle che poi fanno la differenza forse la media sarebbe di 1 gol o addirittura inferiore.

_se sei l'Italia si _cit.

In un torneo di un mese non serve a nulla avere un attacco atomico se non sei solida, se non hai una grande difesa, se a maggior ragione giochi con 3-4 punte e non hai un centrocampo che li possa sostenere. A calcio vi do una notizia, si gioca in 11. L'Argentina in sud africa ha preso più gol nel solo quarto con la Germania di quanti ne abbiano presi Spagna e Italia negli ultimi due mondiali combinati, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 

P.S. Cekko l'Argentina viene messa di defualt tra le favorite per semplice tradizione, come la Germania, come l'Italia, come il Brasile, a maggior ragione se hanno quei nomi in attacco che mediaticamente hanno un certo impatto, ma io che sono abituato a vedere le partite e non le figurine nelle banali grafiche del pre partita dico che ci sono almeno 7-8 nazionali più forti e solide di questa Argentina.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

La frase "se sei l'Italia" era riferita alla mentalità tutta italiana che difendere è molto più importante che offendere... Che poi le altre nazionali lo facciano comunque è un altro discorso ma di fondo ci vuole un grande equilibrio, una buona dose di c. e dei giocatori che ti diano qualcosa in più... Sia che siano Buffon e Cannavaro sia che siano Ronaldinho, Rivaldo e Ronaldo...

Vai a spiegare al Brasile del '94 che erano più importanti Taffarel e Marcio Santos di Bebeto e Romario, quando noi dietro avevamo Pagliuca, Baresi e Maldini...

Essendo un campionato del mondo in Sud America i parametri di "attenzione difensiva" non sono uguali a quelli dei campionati del mondo in Europa.. Motivo per il quale lascerei completamente perdere le statistiche dei campionati europei...

Nei gironi di qualificazione l'Argentina ha fatto 0 a 0 e 2 a 1 con la Colombia, 4 a 1 e 2 a 1 col Cile e 3 a 0 e 2 a 3 (già qualificati) con l'Uruguay.

Non mi sembra abbia preso piogge di gol nelle partite più importanti degli ultimi 3 anni...

La formazione più offensiva è il 433 con Mascherano, Di Maria e Gago (o chi per lui) a centrocampo + Messi, Aguero e Higuain in attacco.

Altrimenti gioca con il 442 con Lavezzi (o Pastore), Gago (o chi per lui), Mascherano, Di Maria a centrocampo + Messi e Higuain (o Aguero) in attacco.


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

ieri avevo scritto tornei che durano un mese, mi sembrava ovvio tirare fuori anche gli europei, se poi non li vuoi considerare fai pure ma ci sono 5 edizioni dei mondiali giocati in america, europa e asia che parlano chiaro.

L'Argentina ha fatto un ottimo girone di qualificazione, al mondiale mi risulta giochino anche le europee però. Quella formazione direi che è molto solida, un tridente puro più Di Maria sostenuti da un cavadere e uno che in mediana non gioca da una vita, bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Dio sceso in terra. Ha stravinto un mondiale da solo e ne avrebbe vinto un altro se a Roma non si fosse verificata la ladrata del secolo, col rigore di Brehme. Mai nessuno come Diego.


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dio sceso in terra. Ha stravinto un mondiale da solo e ne avrebbe vinto un altro se a Roma non si fosse verificata la ladrata del secolo, col rigore di Brehme. Mai nessuno come Diego.



diciamo pure che forse non ne avrebbe vinto nemmeno uno senza l'aiuto di dio


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> diciamo pure che forse non ne avrebbe vinto nemmeno uno senza l'aiuto di dio



E' stato un genio anche in quello 
Comunque mi risulta che anche la pulga non disdegni di purgare gli avversari "con la mano de Dios".


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' stato un genio anche in quello
> Comunque mi risulta che anche la pulga non disdegni di purgare gli avversari "con la mano de Dios".



mi sembra giusto, quando uno ha un idolo tende ad emularlo in tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cambiasso non mi è mai piaciuto  era per dire che va bene qualsiasi giocatore vicino a Mascherano e Di Maria
> Mascherano pure non mi piace (e mi è antipatico), ma a recuperare palla è ottimo per l'Argentina
> 
> anche se portieri e difensori sono ridicolissimi hanno un reparto offensivo pauroso...cioè il Mister può sbizzarrirsi quanto gli pare da centrocampo in su...cioè io farei così:
> ...


Lavezzi mezz'ala destra?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vedo che stai iniziando a tirare su le barricate difensive per Messi in caso di mancata vittoria dell'Argentina...
> 
> Proviamo a fare un'analisi dei compagni di Maradona dell'86 e vediamo se erano poi così tanto meglio...
> 
> ...





O Animal ha scritto:


> Visto che nessuno ne parla la riporto:
> 
> "Formazione Argentina titolare finale mondiale '86"
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In nazionale hai ragione tu e ha ragione Maradona su Messi perché ha vinto il mondiale


La risposta te l'ho data qualche pagina fa. Ciò detto ribadisco che *non* ho mai sostenuto che Maradona avesse fatto poco in carriera, né che Messi fosse superiore a Maradona.
Alla luce di ciò, perché io non voglio fare barricate di fronte ai dati di fatto, per me non basta il mondiale vinto a dogmatizzarlo e ad allontanare chiunque a prescindere da un ipotetico paragone perché mi sembra davvero superficiale prendere il mondiale di Maradona come argomento a suo favore e ignorare completamente quanto fa Messi da anni.
Inoltre vorrei avanzare un altro dubbio senza asserzioni di sorta dato che si tratta di un'epoca che non ho vissuto: c'è da analizzare se nel periodo storico di Maradona non fosse possibile vincere un mondiale anche con una difesa simile, perché è fuori di dubbio che ad oggi 2014 con una difesa scarsa non vai da nessuna parte, anzi meglio ancora, con una fase difensiva scarsa più un centrocampo scarso non vai da nessuna parte, ecco perché "alzo le barricate" per Ronaldo o Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lavezzi mezz'ala destra?



gran commento

Ho detto Lavezzi si può provarlo mezz'ala visto che secondo voi ci sono centrocampisti di terza categoria con l'Argentina...come ho scritto in un altro topic l'Argentina deve vincere il girone, poi incontrerà probabilmente la Svizzera e anche se hanno Hitzfeld la devono battere, poi ai quarti incontreranno una tra Portogallo/Russia/Belgio e possono vincere anche li per poi beccare la Spagna in Semifinale e i Spagnoli non possono vincere all'infinito...e in Finale le possibilità sono 50 e 50

l'Argentina può vincere il Mondiale basta dire cavolate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> gran commento
> 
> Ho detto Lavezzi si può provarlo mezz'ala visto che secondo voi ci sono centrocampisti di terza categoria con l'Argentina...come ho scritto in un altro topic l'Argentina deve vincere il girone, poi incontrerà probabilmente la Svizzera e anche se hanno Hitzfeld la devono battere, poi ai quarti incontreranno una tra Portogallo/Russia/Belgio e possono vincere anche li per poi beccare la Spagna in Semifinale e i Spagnoli non possono vincere all'infinito...e in Finale le possibilità sono 50 e 50
> 
> l'Argentina può vincere il Mondiale basta dire cavolate


L'assurdo che si palesa. Stai sostenendo roba da scolaretti e io dico assurdità? L'Argentina non ha un centrocampo e nomi come Lavezzi sono castronerie enormi mentre gli altri son tutti cessi ambulanti, mi devi mettere insieme un centrocampo decente se ce la fai perché nessun sano di mente sosterrebbe Lavezzi a centrocampo, neanche come esperimento. 
L'Argentina andrà avanti perché ha un girone ridicolo e agli ottavi beccherà una nazionale ancora più ridicola, soltanto per questo riuscirà a raggiungere quarti/semifinale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'assurdo che si palesa. Stai sostenendo roba da scolaretti e io dico assurdità? L'Argentina non ha un centrocampo e nomi come Lavezzi sono castronerie enormi mentre gli altri son tutti cessi ambulanti, mi devi mettere insieme un centrocampo decente se ce la fai perché nessun sano di mente sosterrebbe Lavezzi a centrocampo, neanche come esperimento.
> *L'Argentina andrà avanti perché ha un girone ridicolo e agli ottavi beccherà una nazionale ancora più ridicola, soltanto per questo riuscirà a raggiungere quarti/semifinale.*



Finalmente...e l'ho scritto sopra
non dico che sono il Brasile 70, ma possono vincere il Mondiale perchè probabilmente non incontreranno squadroni fino alle Semifinali (dove forse si scontreranno con la Spagna campione di tutto con ottime possibilità di batterla)

quindi secondo te l'Argentina può vincere il Mondiale si o no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finalmente...e l'ho scritto sopra
> non dico che sono il Brasile 70, ma possono vincere il Mondiale perchè probabilmente non incontreranno squadroni fino alle Semifinali (dove forse si scontreranno con la Spagna campione di tutto con ottime possibilità di batterla)
> 
> quindi secondo te l'Argentina può vincere il Mondiale si o no?


No. Ma andrà avanti fino ai quarti/semifinale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No. Ma andrà avanti fino ai quarti/semifinale.



Non voglio farti cambiare idea, ma se quindi becca la Spagna in Semifinale secondo te escono al 100%?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non voglio farti cambiare idea, ma se quindi becca la Spagna in Semifinale secondo te escono al 100%?


Sì, se poi compare la Madonna di Lourdes in campo perderanno in finale con la Germania ma del fatto che non vinceranno il mondiale ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, se poi compare la Madonna di Lourdes in campo perderanno in finale con la Germania *ma del fatto che non vinceranno il mondiale ci metto la mano sul fuoco.*



Ok me lo ricorderò


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2014)

il clima potrebbe fare saltare le classifiche che stiamo facendo.
di sicuro le squadre con grande padronanza del pallone sarano avantaggiate.
e cosi dopo brasile e spagna non ci metto la germania... ma ci metto l'argentina.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Aprile 2014)

Vexata quaestio. Dipende sempre dai criteri scelti per il raffronto. Se si guardano i freddi numeri allora si deve concludere che Messi ha avuto una carriera più prolifica di Maradona. Se invece si guarda il talento puro, skills, controllo di palla, capacità balistiche, Maradona non ha eguali nella storia. Per me ha poco senso il paragone, sono due grandi fenomeni, ognuno dei quali a suo modo ha segnato indelebilmente la propria epoca.


----------

